# Scapin Blato VD6



## owdtaucher (3. April 2007)

Hi, ich bin dran mir vieleicht einen Stahlrahmen von Scapin zu kaufen.

Hat jemand erfahrung über die Fahreigenschaften? Oder wär hat einen Rahmen von Scapin? So sehen die ja gut aus, aber sie kosten ja auch einiges. Sind die Rahmen das geld wert??


mfg claus


----------



## olli (4. April 2007)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin dran mir vieleicht einen Stahlrahmen von Scapin zu kaufen.
> 
> Hat jemand erfahrung über die Fahreigenschaften? Oder wär hat einen Rahmen von Scapin? So sehen die ja gut aus, aber sie kosten ja auch einiges. Sind die Rahmen das geld wert??
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung.
Aber bei www.alphabikes.de gibt es momentan gerade einen reduzierten Scapin Rahmen. Schaut schön aus, hat aber keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (4. April 2007)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin dran mir vieleicht einen Stahlrahmen von Scapin zu kaufen.
> 
> Hat jemand erfahrung über die Fahreigenschaften? Oder wär hat einen Rahmen von Scapin? So sehen die ja gut aus, aber sie kosten ja auch einiges. Sind die Rahmen das geld wert??
> 
> ...




*CIAO!*
 aus erfahrung sage ich mal einfach JA!! 
 klar sie sind teuer , wie viele andere edle stahlrahmen,doch so  kompfortabel zu fahren... ich hatte damals 68 kg und ich entfand es sogar schön steif im wiegetritt
 ich hatte ein otto`s in grösse 18 und das wog keine 1700gramm
 aber eben ,du musst echt überzeugt sein , wenn du diese euros locker machen willst, geh in einen shop wo es auch ein aufgebautes hat ( sicher schwer zu finden)
ich hatte die wahl zwischen scapin, ritchey und IF im shop...
mein herz gehörte sofort scapin ( ev weil ich italienisches blut habe )


----------



## kodak (4. April 2007)

... das Geld wert sind sie schon (sehr schoen hohlraumversiegelt) ... das wichtigste ist aber passt die Geometrie (deswegen ein aufgebautes zum Probefahren) ... der Gegenwert ist etwas seltenes aus feinem Stahl ... Alternativ vielleicht Germans in Heidelberg, ebenfalls belle Italia, da kann man auch die Geometrie noch waehlen, der Geldbeutel ist danach genauso schlapp ...

Percy


----------



## owdtaucher (10. April 2007)

Hier fährt ja keiner Scapin


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. April 2007)

Du willst den Rahmen doch sicher nicht kaufen, weil man ihn an jeder Ecke sieht, oder?


----------



## rocky-socks (10. April 2007)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> Hier fährt ja keiner Scapin



doch, ich hab eins, ein 2004er nope, also noch eines komplett aus stahl.
das modell von 2004 hatte serienmässig auch das "roto"-tretlager.
die rahmen sind in der tat kein sonderangebot, dafür ist die verarbeitung
raumhaft. 
zum fahverhalten, da hab ich leider keine grossen vergleiche, hatte zuvor
ein cannondale f2000, und sag mal so, verschlechtert hab ich mich nicht.
steifigkeit für mich (78kg) völlig ausreichend.
kann dir gerne weitere auskünfte erteilen, dann aber besser per mail.
hier mal ein paar bilder:

















thomas


----------



## pueftel (11. April 2007)

...was für ein wunderschönes Rad.

Frank


----------



## mete (11. April 2007)

Hat das EBB? Das macht die ganze Sache ja doppelt interessant .


----------



## xc-mtb (11. April 2007)

Sehr schön das Nope. Nur der silberne Pace stört mich etwas. Da würd sich nen Thomson besser machen. Oder halt auch ein WR.

Super ist die Diskaufnahmen. Die ist halt so Groß wie sie sein muss 

Viel Spaß damit.

Bin wegen eines Fox am überlegen. Das ist zwar aus Bauxit aber in Rot und Weiß echt schön.


----------



## owdtaucher (11. April 2007)

Ein Traum Auf so ein Bild habe ich gewartet,Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (25. August 2007)

Bei der Reschärsche nach den Rahmen der Firm Scapin vor ein paar Monaten konnte ich leider nicht viele Bilder finden und die Homepage des Herstellers ist echt nicht der Knaller. Zum glück konnte ich mir einen Rahmen bei Wellmann bei Darmstadt an schaue und meine Entscheidung
welches Rad meinen Fuhrpark verstärkt war gefallen. Jetzt gehts ans aufbauen des Rahmens. 

Allgemeine Infos zum Rahmen 2007:
Größe L Oberrohrlänge 602 mm
Material Columbus Live
Gewicht 1905 g
Sattelstütze 29,4 
Beim Rahmen wird ein Steuersatz FSA vermutlich Orbit XW Carbon mitgeliefert 

So dann will ich auch ein paar Bilder beisteuern.









weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie.

Marko


----------



## Don Trailo (25. August 2007)

sehr schön


----------



## Marko S (8. März 2008)

Nach rund 1000 km mit meinem Scapin Blato will ich doch hier meine Erfahrungen niederschreiben.

Als erstes muss ich sagen für mich wahr es die richtige Entscheidung wieder auf Stahl zu setzen, das Fahrverhalten ist halt wesentlich komfortabler als bei Alu.
Stahl hat natürlich auch nachteile, das Gewicht ist höher, der Rahmen ist nicht so verwindungssteif, was sich beim Scapin  an steilen Anstiegen die im sitzen gefahren werden bemerkbar macht. Hier fällt auf das sich der Rahmen zwischen Vorbau und Sattelstütze verwindet. Im Wiegetritt merkt man davon aber nicht viel. Einen Einfluss haben auch die Laufräder, mit weichen Laufrädern (z.B. Mavic Cross Max) schleift die Felgenbremse schon mahl, aber bei einem stabilen 32 Loch Laufrad ist das kein Problem.
Das Fahrverhalten Bergab ist wesentlich angenehmer als bei Alu, hier können ruppige Abfahrten schneller gefahren werden da der Hinterbau besser dämpft.
Das macht sich auch bergauf bemerkbar, da der Hinterbau weicher über Kanten/Wurzeln rollt und nicht springt wie bei Alu.

So jetzt zum Scapin Rahmen:
Der Lack und die Verarbeitung sind wirklich klasse.
Ich habe schon einige Steine gegen den Rahmen bekommen und da ist noch nichts ab vom Lack.
Der Lack ist halt was anderes als bei den Massenherstellern und bei Stahl sieht der halt meist besser aus.
1,9 Kilo ist für 19 Zoll und bei der Rostvorsorge bzw. der Lackqualität  o.K.
Die Schweißnähte wie bei Titan ein Traum.
Das Schaltauge und alle Anbauteile aus Edelstahl einfach schön.
Die Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager ist Geschmackssache aber für mich o.K. 

Zwei schwächen habe ich aber festgestellt die für Fahrer von Felgenbremsen relevant sind.

aus Unwissenheit habe ich den Standartrahmen für Scheiben und Felgenbremse genommen, was sich im Nachhinein als Nachteil herausgestellt hat.
Da ich von Anfang an den Rahmen mit Felgenbremsen aufbauen wollte hätte ich ihn auch ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme kaufen sollen, da ich auf der Seite mit der Scheibenbremse mehr Flex habe und Bremsleistung verliere.
Was bei einem durchgehendem Rohr und einem andere Ausfallende nicht der Fall gewesen währe.
Die Bremsleistung ist ausreichend zum Blockieren der Räder aber der Bremspunkt hätte härter sein können und da ich Keramik Felgen fahre ist die Bremsleistung bei nässe noch schwächer.
Der Aufnahmepunkt der Sockel ist in das Rohr eingelötet womit nach der  Montage der Felgenbrense nicht viel Platz für den Reifen bleibt und bei 2,1 Zoll Reifen schon die Luft raus muss damit das Rad montiert werden kann. Die Leute von Scapin gehen wohl davon aus, dass an den Rahmen eine Scheibenbremse montiert wird.


So dann werde ich mich mahl wider auf meinen wunder schönen Rahmen setzen und ne Runde mit meinen Scapin drehen und hoffen das mein Bericht irgendeinem Leser was bringt.
Leider ist zum Thema Stahl nicht so viel zu finden im speziellen das mit der Felgenbremse hätte sich vermeiden lassen wenn ich das gewusst hätte, ob wohl das nicht so schlimm ist wie sich das jetzt vielleicht anhört. Aber ich habe halt immer im Hinterkopf das es halt noch besser gegangen währe.
Wenn das Rad zu Ostern neue Laufräder und eine andere Federgabel bekommt stelle ich noch neue Bilder in mein Fotoalbum ein.

Gruß an alle Stahlfahrer, Alu und was es sonst noch gibt

Marko


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. März 2008)

Danke für den ausführlichen Fahrbericht. Der Rahmen schaut echt hübsch aus. Wenn ich dann noch die Hopeteile in Deinem Fotoalbum sehe, bin ich doppelt gespannt auf Fotos.
Auch wenn der eigentlich bäh ist - wie wär's mit einem Brakebooster hinten? Gab's doch früher öfter, und ein kleines bißchen retro ist ein Stahlrahmen mit V-Brakes ja eh.


----------



## Marko S (8. März 2008)

> Auch wenn der eigentlich bäh ist


Was meinst du damit?
Ja an einen Brakebooster habe ich natürlich als erstes gedacht und in meiner Wühlkiste ist so ein edles Teil auch noch vorhanden, aber der würde die Linie vom Rahmen versauen. Die Bremsleistung ist ja auch ausreichend nur der Druckpunkt hätte härter sein können und bis jetzt stört mich das nicht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. März 2008)

Ja, das meine ich damit: Daß es mit halt nicht so schön aussieht wie ohne. Wenn es ohne funktioniert, würde ich ihn weglassen. Wenn es störend ist, dann halt zähneknirschend montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (29. März 2008)

So die Bilder sind Online, aber die Marzocchi Corsa kommt doch nicht ans Bike, die musste ich gleich wieder zurück geben da die Gabel sich nicht vollständig blockieren ließ und jetzt bleibe ich bei der Reba.
Wenn Marzocchi wieder eine leichte Gabel mit offenem Ölbad im Programm hat dann kommt auch wieder eine an mein Bike, nur leider werden die wohl bei den Kartuschen bleiben.


----------



## haunsberg (19. August 2008)

Anbei eines meiner Scapins:


----------



## Marko S (11. Oktober 2008)

So nun ist es passiert und mein Scapin Blato wurde aus meinem Keller geklaut.
Da ja einige von euch immer nach gebrauchten Rädern suchen und so ein Scapin nicht unbedingt oft zum Kauf angeboten wird. Bei auftauchen meines Rades Bitte eine PM an mich schicken.

Markantes Merkmal ist eine kleine Delle am Hinterbau auf der Schaltungsseite(der Ast im Hinterrad war stärker wie der Stahl).

Es geht um das Weiße Scapin Blato aus Post 18.

Danke

Marko


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ach du ******* 
Ich weiß warum meins in meinem Zimmer steht.
Darf ich fragen ob sich der Flite TT noch eingefahren hat? Ist er so hart geblieben? Oder gewöhnt man sich dran? 
Meinen hab ich erst um die 100km bewegt.
gruß und Kopf hoch


----------



## Marko S (11. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ach du *******
> Ich weiß warum meins in meinem Zimmer steht.
> Darf ich fragen ob sich der Flite TT noch eingefahren hat? Ist er so hart geblieben? Oder gewöhnt man sich dran?
> Meinen hab ich erst um die 100km bewegt.
> gruß und Kopf hoch



Ich fahre den Flite TT schon lange und der passte mir auch gut.
Weicher wird der aber nicht großartig, du wirst dich wohl daran gewöhnen müssen.
Ungesichert stand das Rad nicht im Keller, die haben eine Kette durchbekommen o.K. das war keine 12mm Kette aber 8mm Kettenglieder haben dann doch nicht ausreichend Sicherheit geboten.
Zum glück haben die anderen Schlösser standgehalten sonst wäre mein Schaden noch größer.

Gruß

Marko


----------



## Marko S (12. Oktober 2008)

Um das ganze noch interessanter zu machen, biete ich 300â¬ Belohnung fÃ¼r denjenigen der mir den entscheidenden Hinweis gibt wodurch ich wieder zu meinem MTB komme und die Typen am besten auch noch anzeigen kann.
Das ist zumindest einen Versuch wert.
Der Rest steht hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361761

Immer schÃ¶n die Augen und Ohren aufhalten.

Marko


----------



## drinkandbike (15. Oktober 2008)

Beileid aus Frankfurt Main: ich suche ja einen Blato in 16-17 Zoll und werde natürlich auch meine Augen offen halten. Kai aus Frankfurt Main


----------

